# Clock Race!



## kunparekh18 (Jul 23, 2013)

Didn't see a clock race thread anywhere, so I decided to make one. Have fun! Results and new scrambles every Tuesday.

Scrambles



Spoiler



1.UUdd u=-3,d=2 dUdU u=-5,d=6 ddUU u=0,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=0 dUdd

2.UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=1,d=-3 ddUU u=-2,d=-2 UdUd u=4,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=0 dddd

3.UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=-3,d=3 ddUU u=0,d=-2 UdUd u=-1,d=0 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-1 UdUd

4.UUdd u=1,d=-2 dUdU u=3,d=2 ddUU u=6,d=6 UdUd u=-5,d=5 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=2 dddU

5.UUdd u=-3,d=0 dUdU u=6,d=3 ddUU u=1,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=6 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=3 dUdd

6.UUdd u=3,d=5 dUdU u=-5,d=-1 ddUU u=5,d=-1 UdUd u=4,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 UUdd

7.UUdd u=-5,d=-3 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=2,d=5 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=0 UdUU

8.UUdd u=0,d=-5 dUdU u=6,d=6 ddUU u=3,d=6 UdUd u=5,d=5 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-4 dddd

9.UUdd u=-5,d=-3 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=-4 UdUd u=5,d=6 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-5 UUdd

10.UUdd u=6,d=-3 dUdU u=3,d=6 ddUU u=1,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=0 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-5 dUdd

11.UUdd u=4,d=6 dUdU u=-1,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=-1 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-4 dddd

12.UUdd u=-2,d=2 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=-5 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=5 dddd d=6 dUdU



avg12 format race, exported from Prisma Puzzle Timer. Comment whether you want numbered or un-numbered scrambles.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 25, 2013)

Numbered scrambles

I don't have my clock with me but I'll edit with my times when I get home and have time to do them.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 25, 2013)

12.39, 11.95, 10.90, 11.88, (10.26), (19.55), 13.26, 14.43, 11.35, 11.81, 13.74, 12.31 = *12.40*

Yeah, definitely numbered


----------



## angham (Jul 25, 2013)

(14.31), 11.65, 10.26, 11.26, 11.38, 9.42, 11.53, 11.37, 11.20, 10.42, (9.26), 11.12 = *10.96*


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 25, 2013)

7.96, 9.64, 9.70, 9.32, 8.88, (7.06), 8.24, (13.82), 8.28, 9.58, 8.94, 8.74 = *8.93*


----------



## Perff (Jul 26, 2013)

8.59, (11.14), (8.03), 8.70, 8.83, 10.43, 9.50, 8.23, 9.39, 8.76, 9.55, 8.62 = *9.06* (PB actually!  )


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2013)

12.75, (18.02), 13.37, 17.33, 12.83, (11.83), 16.67, 14.38, 14.03, 14.87, 12.36, 13.55 = 14.21

never did ao12 before so I guess this is PB for reference?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2013)

10.40, 10.63, 6.93, 10.16, 6.96, 9.11, 8.81, 9.68, 10.55, 8.05, 8.91, 8.11 = 9.07

Fail.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2013)

Haha, I was just thinking to myself yesterday 'Why isn't there a clock race thread on the forum? I should start one...'
Seems I wasn't the only one  if you need any help running it/get bored of running it, let me know and I'll happily run it.

*AVERAGE OF 12: 7.38*
7.41, 8.11, (DNF(12.52)), 7.96, 6.55, (6.33), 8.33, 7.13, 7.78, 7.21, 6.78, 6.55

Lovely start, some great scrambles. DNF should've been a good time :/


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2013)

Um, hello?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 6, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Um, hello?



Oh no, I totally forgot, sorry 

Can you post scrambles and results? Cause I'm a forgetful person, I don't think I'll remember. Sorry, and thanks


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Oh no, I totally forgot, sorry
> 
> Can you post scrambles and results? Cause I'm a forgetful person, I don't think I'll remember. Sorry, and thanks



It's fine man, I'll do it. 

*--- Round 1 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.38
*Ronxu* 8.93
*Perff* 9.06
*Iggy* 9.07
*angham* 10.96
*DuffyEdge* 12.40
*Yuxuibbs* 14.21

*--- Round 2 ---*



Spoiler: scrambles



1. UUdd u=-2,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=-3 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=4,d=-4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=6 dddd
2. UUdd u=-2,d=-4 dUdU u=-5,d=-1 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=0,d=-3 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-5 UddU
3. UUdd u=0,d=1 dUdU u=-3,d=-4 ddUU u=3,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=-4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 UdUU
4. UUdd u=2,d=6 dUdU u=6,d=-2 ddUU u=5,d=2 UdUd u=3,d=6 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-1 dUdd
5. UUdd u=5,d=-2 dUdU u=-4,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=6 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=3 dddd d=4 dddd
6. UUdd u=4,d=3 dUdU u=-4,d=1 ddUU u=2,d=-4 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=1 dddd d=0 UUUd
7. UUdd u=5,d=3 dUdU u=5,d=2 ddUU u=-3,d=3 UdUd u=4,d=6 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=0 dUUd
8. UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=2,d=2 ddUU u=-5,d=-5 UdUd u=-4,d=1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=6 dUUU
9. UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=1,d=5 ddUU u=2,d=4 UdUd u=0,d=-1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-5 UUUU
10. UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=3,d=1 ddUU u=-4,d=2 UdUd u=2,d=-4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=0 dddd d=4 dUdU
11. UUdd u=2,d=5 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=0,d=-2 UdUd u=6,d=-2 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-2 dUdd
12. UUdd u=-3,d=-1 dUdU u=5,d=-4 ddUU u=2,d=-1 UdUd u=3,d=0 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=4 dUdU



Everyone who responded to the original post wanted numbered scrambles so I'll keep doing that. Good luck to all! I'm keeping the results in a spreadsheet, so if anybody has any goals they wanna beat, let me know and I'll be able to keep track of stuff for you!


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 6, 2013)

9.58, 8.82, 8.18, (9.78), 7.46, (6.74), 9.64, 8.50, 9.72, 9.30, 8.42, 7.50 = *8.71*


----------



## Perff (Aug 9, 2013)

10.25, 9.19, 9.18, 9.98, 9.63, 8.88, 9.88, (10.36), (8.59), 9.33, 8.69, 8.60 = *9.36*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 9, 2013)

14.58, 13.17, 16.02, 14.82, 11.83, 15.45, 15.22, 13.98, 12.84, (17.89), (11.40), 13.24 = *14.11*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2013)

*AVERAGE OF 12: 7.54*
7.08, 6.89, 6.67, 8.99, 7.18, (6.54), 7.95, 7.74, 7.95, (10.47), 7.28, 7.63

Not as good as last week, but still below my global average  shame about the counting 8.99...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 11, 2013)

(8.78), 12.96, 12.48, 12.24, 11.33, 8.99, (14.58), 11.30, 10.49, 11.84, 9.98, 11.35 = *11.30*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 13, 2013)

*--- Round 2 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.54
*Ronxu* 8.71
*Perff* 9.36
*DuffyEdge* 11.30
*Yuxuibbs* 14.11

*--- Round 3 ---*
_Active until 20/8/13_



Spoiler: scrambles



1. UUdd u=-2,d=-5 dUdU u=-1,d=4 ddUU u=6,d=1 UdUd u=2,d=1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=0 dddd d=0 ddUU
2. UUdd u=-1,d=2 dUdU u=-4,d=4 ddUU u=-3,d=1 UdUd u=0,d=-1 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=3 dddd d=3 UUUd
3. UUdd u=1,d=-3 dUdU u=-3,d=4 ddUU u=-5,d=-1 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-2 UddU
4. UUdd u=-1,d=6 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=3,d=-1 UdUd u=0,d=-4 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-2 dUUd
5. UUdd u=6,d=4 dUdU u=2,d=0 ddUU u=1,d=6 UdUd u=4,d=-1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 UUUU
6. UUdd u=1,d=3 dUdU u=3,d=-3 ddUU u=-2,d=6 UdUd u=-5,d=-1 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 UdUU
7. UUdd u=3,d=3 dUdU u=-2,d=4 ddUU u=-5,d=3 UdUd u=5,d=-5 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-3 dUUd
8. UUdd u=1,d=-1 dUdU u=-3,d=-5 ddUU u=-5,d=5 UdUd u=-3,d=-3 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=0 dddd d=0 ddUd
9. UUdd u=0,d=6 dUdU u=3,d=5 ddUU u=2,d=6 UdUd u=-1,d=-1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=3 UdUd
10. UUdd u=2,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=-3 ddUU u=5,d=0 UdUd u=-2,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-4 UdUU
11. UUdd u=0,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=3 ddUU u=5,d=5 UdUd u=2,d=-5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=4 Uddd
12. UUdd u=-2,d=4 dUdU u=6,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=2 UdUd u=-5,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=1 ddUU



Good luck to all!

Also, would anybody be interested either of the following:
- a switch to WCA notation for the scrambles, to increase awareness of the format?
- a 'mean of 2 averages' format, in which there are two averages of 12? The option to do only one Ao12 would remain.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 13, 2013)

11.77, 13.64, (11.39), 14.26, (15.69), 15.23, 14.51, 15.40, 12.80, 14.50, 13.53, 11.46 = 13.71

no for both questions


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 14, 2013)

9.32, (6.78), 8.97, 7.41, 7.31, 9.17, 9.02, 7.69, 8.08, (DNF), 10.76, 9.86 = *8.76*

I fail so hard . No and no.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 16, 2013)

13.14, 11.01, 10.50, 10.48, 12.76, 10.75, 11.26, (9.74), 10.16, 11.78, (13.51), 10.66 = *11.25*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 18, 2013)

AVERAGE OF 12: 7.74
6.44, (6.02), 8.34, 6.75, 7.06, 9.47, 9.16, 7.30, (DNF(8.22)), 7.15, 7.65, 8.08

Counting 9's :/


----------



## Perff (Aug 19, 2013)

8.64 (7.69) 9.47 9.10 8.96 (11.54) 10.42 8.60 9.32 9.40 9.24 10.53 = *9.35*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

15.66,
15.60,
16.35,
16.28,
14.64,
21.63,
15.15,
(12.97),
17.81,
16.30,
14.28,
15.08 =
*15.71*PB lol, I suck at clock


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry this is late, I wasn't really around yesterday! 

*--- Round 3 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.74
*Ronxu* 8.76
*Perff* 9.35
*DuffyEdge* 11.25
*Yuxuibbs* 13.71
*KCuber* 15.71

*--- Round 4 ---*
_Active until 27/8/13_



Spoiler: scrambles



1. UUdd u=-4,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=-3 ddUU u=3,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=-4 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=2 dddd d=6 ddUU
2. UUdd u=0,d=-4 dUdU u=6,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=-3 UdUd u=6,d=-4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=6 dddd d=0 UUdU
3. UUdd u=-1,d=-5 dUdU u=6,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=2 UdUd u=-1,d=-5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 ddUd
4. UUdd u=2,d=-4 dUdU u=-3,d=5 ddUU u=-4,d=5 UdUd u=-1,d=-5 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=1 dUUU
5. UUdd u=5,d=-2 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=2,d=-4 UdUd u=-5,d=5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 dUdd
6. UUdd u=-4,d=-4 dUdU u=-3,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=1 UdUd u=-4,d=6 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=1 dddd d=5 UdUU
7. UUdd u=0,d=1 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=-5,d=-4 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-1 Uddd
8. UUdd u=3,d=1 dUdU u=6,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=3 UdUd u=5,d=3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=3 dddd d=1 dUUd
9. UUdd u=6,d=-3 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=1,d=-4 UdUd u=2,d=6 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-2 dddU
10. UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=4,d=3 ddUU u=-5,d=2 UdUd u=6,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-1 dUdd
11. UUdd u=-4,d=3 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=-2,d=-3 UdUd u=0,d=4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=3 dddd d=3 UUdd
12. UUdd u=6,d=-4 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-3,d=-3 UdUd u=0,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-2 dddd



Good luck to all!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 22, 2013)

10.30, 11.36, 13.38, 9.95, 11.09, 10.25, (15.38), 10.81, 11.86, (8.45), 12.25, 10.45 = *11.17*


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 23, 2013)

7.85, 8.11, 8.16, (9.67), 8.79, 8.97, 8.29, 8.82, (7.27), 9.65, 7.58, 7.78 = *8.40*

Had a little break from clock but I guess it helped.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 27, 2013)

*--- Round 4 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 8.40
*DuffyEdge* 11.17

*--- Round 5 ---*
_Active until 3/9/13_



Spoiler: scrambles



Concise notation because I can't get hold of Prisma at the moment. If you don't know it then now's a good time to learn it  the pin order is the same as the one from previous rounds, the numbers are the U and d moves for each pin arrangement. I'm sure you can work it out 
1. (6, 6) / (-4, 2) / (2, 6) / (3, -1) / (3) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / (2) / (5) / UdUd
2. (-3, 5) / (6, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / (-3) / (-1) / (-1) / ddUd
3. (0, 0) / (0, 1) / (1, -1) / (4, -1) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / (-1) / (-4) / (-4) / UdUd
4. (4, 3) / (3, -4) / (-2, 3) / (4, -1) / (5) / (6) / (4) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / dUdd
5. (-1, 2) / (-1, 1) / (5, 2) / (0, -4) / (4) / (0) / (5) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / dUdU
6. (3, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (5, 3) / (2) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (3) / (-4) / UUUU
7. (0, -5) / (-5, 5) / (4, -5) / (-2, 1) / (-5) / (5) / (-4) / (-1) / (0) / (-3) / UUUU
8. (5, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0) / (0) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / (5) / ddUd
9. (-2, 6) / (-5, 3) / (0, 1) / (5, 0) / (6) / (3) / (4) / (3) / (4) / (2) / ddUU
10. (6, 5) / (1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / (-2) / (-5) / UdUU
11. (-1, 6) / (5, 2) / (6, 4) / (-2, 2) / (-4) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (-5) / (5) / dddd
12. (4, -2) / (1, 5) / (5, -5) / (-5, 6) / (-4) / (5) / (-5) / (-5) / (-1) / (4) / UddU



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 27, 2013)

9.63, 8.15, (7.17), 8.66, 8.46, 8.75, 8.03, 9.21, 9.00, 8.48, 8.75, (9.71) = *8.71*

Wow, people got bored of this quickly.


----------



## Perff (Aug 27, 2013)

Missed last week.  (NOT bored.  )

10.56 9.27 (7.34) 8.45 9.28 8.98 8.62 (11.97) 10.45 10.18 11.24 9.57 = *9.66*

Started very good, but ended very bad = soso average. :/


----------



## Prin (Aug 31, 2013)

8.18 , 6.61 , (4.88) , 6.44 , 6.63 , 7.41 , 7.08 , 7.68 , 7.50 , 6.43 , (8.65) , 7.90 = *7.19*

LOL third scramble


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Average of 12: 7.86*
8.05, 7.72, 7.09, 7.84, (6.94), 7.46, 7.22, 9.56, 7.47, 7.40, (11.63), 8.78

Definitely not forgotten this/got bored of it! I've been away this past couple of weeks, so I've not been practising clock much  I have a competition next month though, so I'll be practising plenty for that!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 3, 2013)

*--- Round 5 Results ---*

*Prin* 7.19
*ryanj92* 7.86
*Ronxu* 8.71
*Perff* 9.66

*--- Round 6 ---*
_Active until 10/9/13_



Spoiler: scrambles



1. UUdd u=-3,d=6 dUdU u=-1,d=4 ddUU u=2,d=-5 UdUd u=-4,d=-5 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-3 UdUU
2. UUdd u=-5,d=-3 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=2 UdUd u=4,d=-1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-3 UddU
3. UUdd u=3,d=1 dUdU u=-5,d=2 ddUU u=5,d=-3 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=2 dUdU
4. UUdd u=-4,d=0 dUdU u=2,d=6 ddUU u=2,d=1 UdUd u=-4,d=6 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-3 UUdd
5. UUdd u=5,d=4 dUdU u=1,d=-5 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=0 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=6 dddd d=5 UddU
6. UUdd u=3,d=3 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=-3,d=-4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-5 UUUd
7. UUdd u=-1,d=4 dUdU u=-4,d=4 ddUU u=-2,d=3 UdUd u=-4,d=5 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=4 ddUd
8. UUdd u=4,d=3 dUdU u=-3,d=-5 ddUU u=2,d=6 UdUd u=1,d=-1 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=0 dUdd
9. UUdd u=-1,d=6 dUdU u=6,d=-3 ddUU u=3,d=4 UdUd u=-3,d=-3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-5 dUUU
10. UUdd u=-2,d=-5 dUdU u=-5,d=1 ddUU u=6,d=0 UdUd u=-1,d=-2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=6 dddd d=2 ddUd
11. UUdd u=4,d=-5 dUdU u=2,d=2 ddUU u=0,d=-2 UdUd u=0,d=-4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=3 ddUd
12. UUdd u=-5,d=-2 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=-5,d=-4 UdUd u=2,d=5 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=4 UUUd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 6, 2013)

8.00, 7.86, 7.57, 7.18, 6.75, (10.77), 8.08, 7.45, 9.55, 7.88, (6.36), 7.83 = *7.82*

Very, very nice average. NR video tomorrow if I don't epicly fail.


----------



## Perff (Sep 9, 2013)

9.77, 9.24, 9.22, 9.53, 9.23, (11.49), 8.99, 10.39, 10.53, (8.70), 9.30, 10.26 = *9.65*

Not my best. Fumbled (a little) so many of the solves.


----------



## Prin (Sep 10, 2013)

7.71 , 8.72 , 7.34 , 6.18 , (5.31) , (9.31) , 6.18 , 7.44, 8.00 , 7.30 , 6.03 , 8.03 = *7.29*


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 10, 2013)

7.53, (DNF(11.43)), 7.47, 8.00, (6.68), 7.97, 7.33, 10.34, 7.91, 6.96, 7.97, 7.36 = 7.88
Stupid counting 10


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 10, 2013)

*--- Round 6 Results ---*

*Prin* 7.29
*Ronxu* 7.82
*ryanj92* 7.88
*Perff* 9.65

*--- Round 7 ---*
_Active until 17/9/13_



Spoiler: scrambles




UUdd u=1,d=4 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=2,d=3 UdUd u=-1,d=-3 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 UUdd
UUdd u=1,d=0 dUdU u=-4,d=0 ddUU u=-3,d=-5 UdUd u=6,d=4 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=5 dddd d=6 UUdd
UUdd u=3,d=0 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=6,d=5 UdUd u=6,d=5 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=0 dddd d=2 UUdd
UUdd u=0,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=6 ddUU u=0,d=3 UdUd u=-4,d=-4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=0 UUUd
UUdd u=-2,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=-1,d=-5 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=4 dUUU
UUdd u=5,d=-3 dUdU u=-1,d=-5 ddUU u=-3,d=4 UdUd u=-4,d=-5 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=3 dUdU
UUdd u=0,d=5 dUdU u=6,d=-5 ddUU u=5,d=5 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=5 dUdU
UUdd u=-4,d=0 dUdU u=4,d=-4 ddUU u=6,d=-2 UdUd u=-1,d=-1 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-2 Uddd
UUdd u=4,d=6 dUdU u=5,d=1 ddUU u=5,d=6 UdUd u=2,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-3 dUdU
UUdd u=-2,d=3 dUdU u=4,d=3 ddUU u=4,d=1 UdUd u=-4,d=0 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 UdUU
UUdd u=3,d=5 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=-1,d=4 UdUd u=5,d=0 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=4 UddU
UUdd u=5,d=-1 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=5,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=5 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=1 UUUU



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 15, 2013)

8.60, 8.33, 7.13, 7.70, (DNF(7.09)), 9.76, 10.06, 7.98, 8.13, (6.93), 8.24, 10.06 = *8.60*
Fail.


----------



## Perff (Sep 16, 2013)

8.64, 8.54, 8.98, 10.00, 10.10, (10.76), 9.96, 10.28, 8.20, (6.81), 8.87, 9.24 = *9.28*

Still not as good as it should be - way to unstable. Solve 4-8 should have been better.
BUT got a new single PB: 6.81 - first sub 7!! WEE.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 17, 2013)

*AVERAGE OF 12: 7.66*
8.13, (DNF(6.94)), 6.73, 8.34, 7.73, 9.80, 7.92, 6.84, 6.55, (5.83), 7.91, 6.69

Lol, consistency -_-
This is actually the first round of this that I've beaten the time I got in the previous round, haha...


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats on the PB single, Perff! And Ronxu, once you've started hitting sub-8 averages sup-8 just feels 5 times worse, right? >.<
*--- Round 7 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.66
*Ronxu* 8.60
*Perff* 9.28

*--- Round 8 ---*
_Active until 24/9/13_



Spoiler: scrambles




UUdd u=2,d=4 dUdU u=5,d=-5 ddUU u=4,d=4 UdUd u=0,d=0 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 dddd
UUdd u=-4,d=5 dUdU u=5,d=4 ddUU u=6,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=-2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=0 dUdU
UUdd u=-3,d=-4 dUdU u=4,d=1 ddUU u=-2,d=4 UdUd u=1,d=-5 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=1 UUUU
UUdd u=5,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=6,d=3 UdUd u=-4,d=-1 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-3 dddU
UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=0,d=-2 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=-4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-1 dddU
UUdd u=0,d=3 dUdU u=5,d=-3 ddUU u=-2,d=-1 UdUd u=3,d=2 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-4 UdUd
UUdd u=-4,d=3 dUdU u=6,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=5,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 ddUU
UUdd u=3,d=-4 dUdU u=-5,d=-3 ddUU u=0,d=6 UdUd u=-5,d=4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-4 UddU
UUdd u=2,d=0 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=3,d=0 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=5 UUdd
UUdd u=1,d=-3 dUdU u=-1,d=0 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=6,d=-3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=1 ddUU
UUdd u=4,d=0 dUdU u=5,d=4 ddUU u=-5,d=-4 UdUd u=-5,d=0 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=0 dddd d=1 UdUd
UUdd u=-1,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=4,d=-5 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=1 dddd d=0 UUUU




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 19, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> And Ronxu, once you've started hitting sub-8 averages sup-8 just feels 5 times worse, right? >.<



Especially when it's a high 8.

7.46, (9.21), 8.48, 7.96, (6.29), 7.36, 7.78, 7.91, 7.08, 8.21, 6.46, 6.42 = *7.51*

I need more comps with clock.


----------



## Perff (Sep 23, 2013)

7.86, (10.56), 9.72, 9.60, 9.95, 9.75, 8.74, 8.99, (7.50), 8.35, 9.24, 8.47 = *9.07*

Getting better, but still I mess up to many solves.

Talking about comps, I'm going to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BallerupOpen2013 this weekend hoping to set NR.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2013)

(5.47), 7.46, 7.87, (8.67), 8.35, 6.42, 8.35, 6.45, 7.30, 6.71, 5.91, 7.27 = *7.21*

Those scrambles  a few slips as per usual, but not so bad


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 25, 2013)

Good luck for your competition, Perff. I just had to back out of one I was going to be at in two weeks. Moves the date of my next competition back to the end of November, means I can do more practise at least!

*--- Round 8 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.21
*Ronxu* 7.51
*Perff* 9.07

*--- Round 9 ---*
_Active until 1st October 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




UUdd u=-4,d=1 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=-5 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 UdUU
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=-1,d=4 ddUU u=4,d=-5 UdUd u=5,d=-4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 UUUU
UUdd u=-1,d=-5 dUdU u=-2,d=4 ddUU u=-4,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=3 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=1 dUUU
UUdd u=1,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=3 ddUU u=4,d=2 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=2 dUdd
UUdd u=6,d=-2 dUdU u=-1,d=2 ddUU u=3,d=-2 UdUd u=-1,d=6 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-2 UUUU
UUdd u=6,d=-5 dUdU u=4,d=4 ddUU u=0,d=-1 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=6 dUUd
UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=-3,d=5 ddUU u=-1,d=2 UdUd u=-4,d=-5 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-1 Uddd
UUdd u=-1,d=5 dUdU u=0,d=0 ddUU u=-5,d=-4 UdUd u=6,d=-4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 dUUU
UUdd u=-4,d=2 dUdU u=5,d=4 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=2 dddd d=6 ddUd
UUdd u=0,d=3 dUdU u=4,d=1 ddUU u=-5,d=-1 UdUd u=2,d=3 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 dddd
UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=5,d=-5 ddUU u=4,d=-5 UdUd u=4,d=6 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=3 dUUd
UUdd u=0,d=-2 dUdU u=-2,d=-5 ddUU u=-2,d=6 UdUd u=5,d=-2 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=2 dddd d=0 dUUU




Good luck to all!


----------



## Perff (Sep 26, 2013)

8.02, 8.56, 8.06, 7.37, 8.26, 9.00, 9.07, (7.33), (9.75), 9.40, 9.03, 8.36 = *8.51*

WTF!? Crazy PB!


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 26, 2013)

7.71, 7.73, 7.79, 7.85, (10.41), 7.34, 8.07, 7.64, 8.84, 6.89, 9.15, (6.64) = *7.90*

Another sub-8 average, notbad.


----------



## Perff (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello!? ;P

PS. Got the NR's!  8.86 single & 9.49 avg.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 4, 2013)

Tillykke!
I think you we're ahead of me already before Ballerup, so it won't push me further down the national ranking.

EDIT: just checked. Still in top10 for avg.:tu


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry, I've had a crazy stressful week  Well done on the NR's, Perff! 

*--- Round 9 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.90
*Perff* 8.51

*--- Round 10 ---*
_Active until 8th October 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=-1,d=-5 ddUU u=1,d=-2 UdUd u=4,d=3 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 UddU
UUdd u=3,d=-4 dUdU u=2,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=-1 UdUd u=-3,d=-3 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=5 UUUU
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=-5,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=2 dUUd
UUdd u=4,d=-5 dUdU u=4,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=-4 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-1 UdUd
UUdd u=-3,d=-1 dUdU u=1,d=3 ddUU u=2,d=-4 UdUd u=-3,d=-5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-4 ddUU
UUdd u=-5,d=-3 dUdU u=0,d=6 ddUU u=-1,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=6 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=0 dddd d=3 UUdU
UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=-5 ddUU u=1,d=-1 UdUd u=5,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=3 UdUd
UUdd u=-3,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=2 ddUU u=-2,d=-2 UdUd u=-2,d=-3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=4 dddd d=2 UUUU
UUdd u=3,d=-2 dUdU u=6,d=4 ddUU u=-4,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=-1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 UddU
UUdd u=5,d=-1 dUdU u=-3,d=-4 ddUU u=1,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=6 dUdU
UUdd u=6,d=3 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=5,d=-3 UdUd u=-5,d=-3 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-1 UUdU
UUdd u=-5,d=1 dUdU u=0,d=-5 ddUU u=6,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-3 UUUU




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 5, 2013)

7.91, 8.44, (6.86), 7.12, 8.13, 8.59, 7.38, 7.60, (9.56), 7.04, 7.01, 7.68 = *7.69*

Yey, 2 clock comps within a month. Safety solves in Estonian Open and WR in Finnish Open.


----------



## Perff (Oct 7, 2013)

(9.76), 9.54, 8.03, 8.22, 8.13, 9.18, 8.18, 8.74, 9.16, (7.89), 9.26, 9.29 = *8.77*

Nice avg. for me. 

And good luck with the upcoming comps Ronxu. Remember to take a vid of your WR! 

And thanks Schmidt. Hope to see you at the next competition in DK.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 8, 2013)

7.06, 7.66, 9.38, 7.06, 9.03, 9.66, 7.50, 9.56, 9.25, 7.46, 7.33, 7.88 = *8.21*
Lol, consistency xD I've not used my clock in a while - the 9's were from where it's gotten locky from lack of use >.< I have pretty much the same pace though so I'm not distraught


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 10, 2013)

*--- Round 10 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.69
*ryanj92* 8.21
*Perff* 8.77

*--- Round 11 ---*
_Active until 15th October 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




UUdd u=4,d=2 dUdU u=2,d=4 ddUU u=-2,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=6 dddd d=1 UddU
UUdd u=-5,d=6 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=3,d=5 UdUd u=2,d=4 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=1 UdUU
UUdd u=4,d=-4 dUdU u=5,d=-1 ddUU u=6,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=-2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=1 dddd d=2 ddUU
UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=5 ddUU u=6,d=-3 UdUd u=-3,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=0 dddd d=0 dUdU
UUdd u=-3,d=0 dUdU u=5,d=0 ddUU u=6,d=1 UdUd u=-3,d=-5 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=6 dddd d=2 UUUd
UUdd u=1,d=5 dUdU u=1,d=-2 ddUU u=1,d=-4 UdUd u=-3,d=-3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=2 dUdd
UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=-1 ddUU u=5,d=1 UdUd u=-1,d=6 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=3 UUdd
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=2,d=-5 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=2 UdUd
UUdd u=4,d=3 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=5,d=-2 UdUd u=0,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=3 dUUd
UUdd u=1,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=-3,d=1 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=5 dddd d=5 dUdU
UUdd u=3,d=4 dUdU u=2,d=-5 ddUU u=0,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=2 dddd d=1 UUdU
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=-4,d=-2 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 Uddd




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 10, 2013)

(8.65), 7.83, 8.33, 8.14, 6.92, 7.46, 6.58, (5.55), 6.74, 6.97, 7.56, 6.51 = *7.30*

PB ao5 (first sub-WR yay!), PB ao12, thanks for the gjscrambles. I'll dose the gj this weekend.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 10, 2013)

9.55, 10.63, 9.21, 8.85, 9.87, 10.11, 9.93, (8.00), 8.85, 8.98, 9.12, (10.95) = *9.51*
Umm I need help improving the quality of my Clock
It's internally lubricated but it still sucks 
What did you guys do?


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 11, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 9.55, 10.63, 9.21, 8.85, 9.87, 10.11, 9.93, (8.00), 8.85, 8.98, 9.12, (10.95) = *9.51*
> Umm I need help improving the quality of my Clock
> It's internally lubricated but it still sucks
> What did you guys do?



The same silicone sprays that everybody used to lube their cubes like 5 years ago seem to work well.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 12, 2013)

gjgjgjgj ronxu
go do the gj like a boss

And just lots of solves  I find that if I don't solve mine regularly it takes a couple of sessions to become as good as it was again. Maybe put a bit of Maru in there to spread whatever else is inside the clock around a bit?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

7.40, 7.24, 7.20, 5.89, 6.30, 7.86, (7.77), (5.23), 6.69, 6.07, 6.45, 5.43 = *6.64*
what the actual just happened
PB by 0.1 
(bj because keyboard but shhhh)

EDIT: rolled to 6.45 sdlkjfdslfglkdsf


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 13, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> what the actual just happened



gjscrambles, that's what happened. gjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgjgj


----------



## Perff (Oct 14, 2013)

9.26, 8.33, 8.97, 8.77, (6.75), 9.39, 8.69, 7.18, 7.99, (9.47), 8.62, 8.27 = *8.55*

Can't handle all those lucky cases - breaks my flow... 

BTW: Where does the "gj" come from??

Edit: Congratz on the NR's Ronxu!  Thought you said you would do safty solves at Estonian - 6.52 dosn't sound like safty to me!?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry for not updating this thread... I keep alternating between being really busy and forgetting to  I'll put two sets of scrambles up, to make up for last week. I need to keep my clock game going strong ready for the UK Championships...

*--- Round 11 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 6.64
*Ronxu* 7.30
*Perff* 8.55
*DuffyEdge* 9.51

*--- Round 12+13 ---*
_Active until ~29th October 2013._



Spoiler: r12 scrambles




(0, -5) / (-3, 3) / (-3, -5) / (6, -5) / (-3) / (-4) / (-1) / (-3) / (-5) / (1) / UdUd
(-4, -1) / (-1, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0) / (-2) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / (-1) / dUUd
(-4, 1) / (2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-3) / (2) / (-4) / (5) / (5) / (6) / dUdU
(4, 6) / (5, -5) / (4, -5) / (-5, 3) / (-4) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (6) / (-5) / dUdU
(-5, -2) / (1, 1) / (-5, -4) / (-2, -4) / (6) / (0) / (4) / (-3) / (1) / (-5) / UUUd
(-4, -3) / (-5, 4) / (3, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1) / (5) / (5) / (-3) / (2) / (3) / dUUU
(2, 4) / (6, 1) / (3, 2) / (1, 4) / (5) / (5) / (5) / (-5) / (-4) / (-5) / UddU
(3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 5) / (2, -5) / (3) / (0) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / (-2) / UdUU
(-1, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 6) / (2, -4) / (-3) / (4) / (0) / (-5) / (-1) / (6) / ddUd
(4, 4) / (-4, -5) / (4, -2) / (1, -2) / (-4) / (-5) / (1) / (5) / (1) / (0) / UdUU
(-4, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -2) / (-5) / (4) / (6) / (3) / (-5) / (6) / UddU
(-1, 1) / (4, 6) / (-3, -4) / (3, 5) / (0) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / (3) / (5) / dddd






Spoiler: r13 scrambles




(-2, -5) / (-1, -5) / (2, -5) / (3, 5) / (0) / (-5) / (-4) / (-4) / (-1) / (2) / dddd
(5, 2) / (-3, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-2) / (3) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / (-4) / UUdU
(6, 5) / (-4, -3) / (6, -4) / (5, 2) / (5) / (5) / (5) / (3) / (1) / (2) / dUUU
(6, 2) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 3) / (5, -3) / (-3) / (1) / (-4) / (4) / (-3) / (-1) / dUdd
(3, 5) / (-2, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 2) / (1) / (6) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / (-3) / UddU
(6, 3) / (6, 3) / (0, -1) / (1, -5) / (4) / (6) / (3) / (1) / (-1) / (3) / UUUU
(-4, -3) / (-3, 2) / (4, 5) / (-1, -4) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (5) / (0) / (1) / UddU
(2, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, 1) / (6) / (6) / (-4) / (1) / (0) / (-4) / ddUd
(5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, -4) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (-3) / (0) / (-3) / dUdU
(3, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -3) / (6, -5) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / dddd
(-2, 4) / (-1, -1) / (5, 5) / (-1, -2) / (6) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / UdUU
(-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 5) / (0) / (-1) / (5) / (6) / (3) / (2) / UddU




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Round 12:*
6.27, (5.72), 8.35, (9.49), 7.78, 7.86, 8.44, 8.00, 8.30, 7.00, 6.86, 8.63 = *7.75*

*Round 13:*
6.88, 6.79, 7.27, 8.19, 8.10, 7.82, (9.07), 6.98, 7.58, (6.56), 6.70, 6.80 = *7.31*

Meh.


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2013)

*Round 12:* 11.76, 8.16, 10.35, 13.39, 13.34, 11.48, 9.91, 11.40, 12.88, 12.16, 8.59, 12.06 = *11.39*

*Round 13:* Coming soon (Maybe)


Comments: Did this because Ronxu insisted I would


----------



## Perff (Oct 25, 2013)

Round 12:
9.69, 8.53, 9.46, 9.58, 10.97, 8.20, 9.23, 9.27, 8.01, 9.61, (7.18), (10.75) = *8.96*

Round 13:
7.73, 9.19, (11.17), 9.62, 10.27, 10.33, 10.02, 7.99, 9.84, 8.76, 8.99, (7.66) = *9.27*

A couple of good solves, but way to many +10's.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 25, 2013)

round 12 :
10.24, 12.93, 14.41, 10.26, 11.35, 9.74, 11.86, 9.59, 9.46, 12.40, 10.48, 10.75 = *10.96*


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 26, 2013)

Round 12
7.84, 7.94, 6.88, 7.13, 7.69, 7.02, 7.53, (6.36), DNF(7.02), 7.05, 7.84, 9.02 = *7.59*
Blah. That last one had to be a 9, didn't it  (7.39 without the DNF, was off by one edge clock)

Round 13
7.27, 7.18, 8.33, (14.53), 7.40, 7.16, 8.77, 8.81, (7.11), 8.03, 7.96, 7.84 = *7.88*


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 30, 2013)

Only a day late! 

*--- Round 12 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.59
*Ronxu* 7.75
*Perff* 8.96
*Mcuber5* 10.96
*Username* 11.39

*--- Round 13 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.31
*ryanj92* 7.88
*Perff* 9.27

*--- Round 14 ---*
_Active until ~5th November 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(-5, -3) / (1, 5) / (5, -5) / (-4, 4) / (-4) / (2) / (0) / (0) / (2) / (1) / ddUU
(3, 4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (3, -4) / (3) / (-1) / (2) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / UdUd
(-4, -1) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 2) / (-5) / (-4) / (4) / (2) / (-2) / (3) / UdUd
(-3, -5) / (4, 4) / (2, 3) / (3, -4) / (-4) / (-2) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / UUUU
(-1, 5) / (4, -3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -5) / (6) / (1) / (-1) / (4) / (4) / (6) / UdUd
(-5, 4) / (-2, 5) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (6) / (-4) / (0) / (-5) / (-2) / (1) / dUdU
(-4, 4) / (2, -5) / (4, 2) / (2, 1) / (2) / (1) / (5) / (-3) / (5) / (6) / UUUU
(1, -4) / (5, 1) / (-4, 1) / (6, 5) / (-4) / (-3) / (-1) / (-3) / (5) / (-5) / Uddd
(3, 1) / (3, 2) / (5, 6) / (6, 2) / (6) / (-3) / (3) / (-5) / (-5) / (0) / ddUU
(5, -1) / (-4, 4) / (0, -5) / (-2, 6) / (2) / (-4) / (0) / (5) / (-3) / (2) / UdUd
(6, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -1) / (5, 6) / (-3) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / dUUU
(-3, 6) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -1) / (1, 1) / (-5) / (-4) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / (-4) / UdUd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 31, 2013)

8.05, 7.53, 7.87, 7.46, 7.70, 7.68, (8.31), 6.65, 8.06, (5.94), 7.42, 7.52 = *7.59*

Yay, Finnish open this weekend! I'd be happy with a sub-8 average.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 1, 2013)

Round 14

8.16, 7.91, 6.33, 7.93, 7.11, (8.80), 8.09, [7.09, 7.99, (5.82), 6.19, 7.61] = *7.44*

I haven't solved clock in a while , i really liked this avg , i normaly avg like 8.0ish
Last 5 solves were 6.96 avg5 , this was a reaally good session for me


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 3, 2013)

8.27, 7.36, 6.94, (6.19), (10.11), 7.40, 7.65, 9.58, 7.16, 7.53, 6.61, 7.91 = *7.64*
Counting 9 :s

Time to start practising properly again, ready for UKC


----------



## Perff (Nov 4, 2013)

11.54, 9.24, 8.27, 8.95, (11.91), 8.91, 9.20, 11.09, 10.56, 8.88, (7.36), 9.62 = *9.63*

FAIL! Two counting 11's!?
Half the solves were good - the rest i fumbled more or less. Need more stability..


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 7, 2013)

*--- Round 14 Results ---*

*zzdanielzz29* 7.44
*Ronxu* 7.59
*ryanj92* 7.64
*Perff* 9.63

*--- Round 15 ---*
_Active until ~12th November 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(6, -5) / (-1, 1) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (2) / (-4) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (-1) / UdUU
(0, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, 3) / (-4, 4) / (2) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (6) / (-3) / dUUU
(0, -4) / (-2, 5) / (0, 3) / (2, 3) / (-1) / (-3) / (2) / (2) / (3) / (-5) / UdUd
(-5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 4) / (5, 2) / (-4) / (2) / (4) / (-4) / (1) / (5) / UdUd
(-1, 0) / (3, 1) / (6, -1) / (-1, -1) / (6) / (-3) / (4) / (-1) / (2) / (-3) / UUUU
(-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-5, 5) / (2, 4) / (-4) / (3) / (-1) / (4) / (-3) / (2) / dUUU
(2, -3) / (-3, 1) / (1, 6) / (6, 5) / (4) / (5) / (1) / (-3) / (-4) / (-4) / UUUd
(-1, 1) / (-1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, 4) / (-3) / (-4) / (3) / (2) / (-1) / (-1) / dUdU
(2, 1) / (-4, -5) / (-5, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0) / (-2) / (2) / (-2) / (6) / (2) / dddd
(3, 1) / (4, -5) / (-1, -2) / (6, 6) / (5) / (5) / (2) / (2) / (-3) / (0) / UUdd
(-1, 5) / (2, 0) / (1, 1) / (3, -2) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / (1) / (4) / (-1) / UUdU
(5, 3) / (2, 2) / (3, -2) / (3, -5) / (0) / (4) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (-3) / Uddd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 7, 2013)

7.93, 7.26, 6.56, (DNF(7.22)), (6.22), 6.33, 6.76, 6.29, 7.66, 7.56, 7.15, 6.84 = *7.03*

DNF cuz rushed last turn and did a 5 instead of 6. Maybe another comp before Christmas


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 11, 2013)

7.25, 6.63, 7.56, 7.28, (6.21), 8.21, 6.84, 6.93, 9.47, 7.63, 6.55, (9.63) = *7.44*
Counting 9, again >.> so many slip ups in the last solve...
Still sub-NR ao5 though, hehe... 5 days till UKC


----------



## Perff (Nov 12, 2013)

(10.32), 8.53, 9.58, 8.52, (7.18), 8.62, 10.03, 8.71, 9.76, 9.76, 8.71, 9.39 = *9.16*
Not much to say.. Still not stable enough. :/
Think it's time to re-mod my pins. 

@ryanj92: Good luck at UKC. 

@Ronxu: Congratz on your 5.66 single at Finnish Open. Do you have the scramble for that?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 12, 2013)

Perff said:


> @Ronxu: Congratz on your 5.66 single at Finnish Open. Do you have the scramble for that?



Yup


----------



## Jakube (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm joining this race. Going for Austrian NR. 

12.02, (12.13), 10.49, 10.87, 11.25, 10.36, 11.37, 11.88, 10.45, 10.78, (9.83), 10.45 = *10.99*

Done this with cold hands.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 12, 2013)

Getting two straight sub-9 averages in comp with next to no practice has actually motivated me to practice this event. I figured this thread would be a good place to start!

9.53, 9.31, 7.74, 9.29, (7.28), 10.64, 9.63, 8.52, 10.87, 9.53, 8.69, (11.55) = 9.38


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello new people! UK Championships this weekend - wish me luck!

*--- Round 15 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.03
*ryanj92* 7.44
*Perff* 9.16
*Kit Clement* 9.38
*Jakube* 10.99

*--- Round 16 ---*
_Active until ~19th November 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(-4, 6) / (-1, 1) / (-4, 4) / (1, 1) / (-3) / (4) / (5) / (-5) / (-4) / (-5) / dUdd
(5, 6) / (6, 0) / (-1, 3) / (4, -1) / (2) / (-4) / (5) / (1) / (4) / (-2) / dUUU
(5, 3) / (-2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 5) / (6) / (2) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / (-2) / UddU
(4, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, -1) / (-3) / (0) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / (4) / dddd
(5, 3) / (-2, 4) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0) / (1) / (-2) / (-2) / (6) / (5) / (-3) / dUdd
(2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0) / (-4) / (6) / (-4) / (-4) / (1) / dUdU
(-5, 3) / (5, -2) / (0, 1) / (4, -1) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (4) / (-5) / (1) / dddU
(-1, 4) / (2, 2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 5) / (-2) / (-5) / (5) / (2) / (6) / (2) / dddU
(-4, -4) / (2, -4) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -1) / (1) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (5) / (6) / UUdU
(-4, 6) / (0, -5) / (0, 6) / (-1, -1) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (0) / dUUU
(5, 5) / (3, -4) / (2, 5) / (3, 0) / (-5) / (2) / (4) / (4) / (6) / (-3) / Uddd
(-5, 1) / (0, -1) / (-1, -3) / (5, 6) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / (6) / (0) / (-4) / UUUU



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 13, 2013)

8.46, 7.48, 7.59, (8.74), 6.95, (6.20), 7.39, 8.46, 6.66, 7.57, 8.49, 7.15 = *7.62*

Yay more people!



ryanj92 said:


> UK Championships this weekend - wish me luck!



GL WR pree


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

9.95, 10.60, 9.66, 10.84, 11.06, 8.72, 11.08, (12.59), 9.59, (8.01), 9.95, 8.57 = *10.00* so close

My pins lock up a lot. I also have some kind of white powder that has somehow appeared inside the plastic shell


----------



## Jakube (Nov 14, 2013)

11.04, 9.53, 8.70, 11.75, 9.30, 10.20, 9.50, 11.57, (8.05), 10.10, (13.05), 10.01 = *10.17*


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 15, 2013)

DNF(8.05), 7.10, 7.38, 7.20, 8.14, 6.51, 7.38, 8.12, 9.31, 6.49, 7.42, 7.83 = *7.64*

Counting 9 saga continues... 2 days >.<


----------



## Perff (Nov 20, 2013)

10.23, 8.99, 10.72, 8.66, 10.45, (7.63), 8.72, (10.97), 9.33, 10.12, 8.96, 8.75 = *9.49*

Times jumping up and down. Maybe I should practice a little?


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 30, 2013)

7.91, 6.86, 7.37, 6.65, 7.57, 7.57, 7.65, [(14.32), 7.97, (5.46), 7.77, 6.01] = *7.33*

I guess is quite late to post it , but anyway..
The 5 times in brackets make a 7.25 avg5.


----------



## Prin (Dec 2, 2013)

7.33 , 7.08 , (7.90) , 7.18 , 6.33 , 6.40 , 6.18 , 7.08 , 7.21 , (6.06) , 6.58 , 7.38 = 6.88
Late haha


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay I'm gonna start this up again now while it's Tuesday and I remember. Been doing a lot of other puzzle solving since UKC (at which I won clock, yay), and I think I might start up another Ao1000 over the christmas break.

*--- Round 16 Results ---*

*Prin* 6.88
*zzdanielzz29* 7.33
*Ronxu* 7.62
*ryanj92* 7.64
*Perff* 9.49
*Username* 10.00
*Jakube* 10.17

*--- Round 17 ---*
_Active until ~10th December 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(-3, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (2, -2) / (1) / (5) / (6) / (-5) / (-1) / (1) / ddUU
(-3, -5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-4) / (4) / (6) / (-2) / (-2) / (2) / UdUd
(4, 6) / (-3, -1) / (-1, 2) / (6, 2) / (5) / (3) / (4) / (0) / (-2) / (-2) / dUdd
(5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (1) / (5) / (0) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / ddUU
(-3, -2) / (3, 1) / (0, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5) / (5) / (4) / (0) / (-1) / (-1) / UUdd
(0, -2) / (4, -3) / (6, 2) / (0, -4) / (6) / (2) / (3) / (4) / (-4) / (-4) / UUdd
(-3, -2) / (2, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 4) / (-4) / (6) / (6) / (0) / (1) / (4) / dUdU
(0, 1) / (0, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, -4) / (5) / (-5) / (2) / (-4) / (0) / (1) / Uddd
(-3, 2) / (-1, 6) / (-4, -4) / (0, 0) / (6) / (5) / (4) / (-5) / (4) / (3) / UUUU
(5, 1) / (-4, 5) / (-3, 6) / (-2, 5) / (-2) / (-3) / (1) / (-4) / (-5) / (2) / ddUd
(3, 3) / (4, 5) / (-4, -5) / (-5, -5) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / (4) / (0) / (1) / dUdU
(4, 6) / (6, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 2) / (-3) / (1) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / (6) / UUdU



Good luck to all!


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 3, 2013)

Stupid lockups on the last one. Still a nice average though!

9.17, 8.91, 8.64, 7.35, 8.92, 8.67, 10.66, (7.27), 7.73, 9.19, 9.50, (14.36) = 8.87


----------



## Username (Dec 4, 2013)

9.94, 8.06, (15.13), (7.48), 8.50, 9.77, 11.36, 9.06, 9.36, 9.20, 9.19, 10.23 = *9.47*

Decent, but not that great. 

I've been practicing


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2013)

7.65, 8.81, 7.94, DNF(6.58), 8.43, DNF(5.47), 9.47, 6.40, 8.18, DNF(9.47), 8.40, 12.05 = DNF

Yeah I'm awesome 

Edit: Solves 4-8 would've made a 7.14 avg5 *facepalm*


----------



## Prin (Dec 5, 2013)

6.53 , 7.36 , 7.69 , 6.03 , 6.63 , 6.28 , 6.61 , 6.47 , 8.41 , DNF , 7.16 , 7.61 = 7.07

collection of easy scramble??


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 5, 2013)

7.37, (5.56), 7.64, 6.67, 7.18, 7.35, (DNF(7.83)), 6.22, 6.64, 9.65, 6.94, 7.54=*7.32*

Dem scrambles, dat counting 9 tho. 7.14 average without the DNF.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 7, 2013)

7.32, 6.13, 6.80, 5.76, 6.69, 6.60, (10.02), (4.91), 7.11, 7.91, 8.05, 8.00 = *7.04*

Really nice avg and PB single by 0.03 , 4-8 make an 6.35 avg5.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 13, 2013)

6.85, 5.14, 8.13, 6.43, (8.26), 5.33, 8.23, (4.93), 6.91, 7.38, 6.07, 7.38 = *6.79*
I'm back. 

Also, I'm done for the term at uni now - hopefully this race will get some normal scheduling for the next few weeks ;P


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 13, 2013)

*--- Round 17 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 6.79
*zzdanielzz29* 7.04
*Prin* 7.07
*Ronxu* 7.32
*Kit Clement* 8.87
*Username* 9.47
*Iggy* DNF (nice )

*--- Round 18 ---*
_Active until *~24th* December 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(4, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 1) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / UUUU
(4, 6) / (5, 2) / (6, -3) / (-5, 4) / (-1) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (4) / (5) / dUdd
(-4, 0) / (6, 6) / (6, 1) / (-3, -5) / (4) / (6) / (0) / (2) / (3) / (6) / UUUd
(2, -2) / (2, 4) / (6, 2) / (2, 3) / (2) / (0) / (-5) / (1) / (1) / (4) / UdUd
(6, -5) / (3, -5) / (2, 5) / (5, -3) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / (-2) / (-5) / (6) / UUUd
(2, -4) / (-1, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-2, 3) / (-4) / (3) / (0) / (4) / (2) / (0) / Uddd
(-1, -5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-3, 4) / (5) / (6) / (6) / (-5) / (4) / (6) / ddUd
(-4, -4) / (2, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-3) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / (5) / (5) / UddU
(5, -4) / (5, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, -5) / (-5) / (5) / (0) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / UdUd
(4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2) / (1) / (-4) / (2) / (6) / (4) / dddd
(-1, -3) / (0, 5) / (1, -4) / (-1, -1) / (6) / (-2) / (-3) / (0) / (4) / (1) / dUdd
(4, 2) / (2, 1) / (-2, -3) / (1, 6) / (3) / (-5) / (6) / (-1) / (5) / (5) / dddd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2013)

(10.75), 7.96, 8.10, 8.57, 8.11, 8.75, 7.83, 8.24, 7.78, (7.02), 7.82, 8.50 = 8.17

Decent.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm gonna keep this round active for another week, I think, give a chance for more people to enter  I'm without a clock until Friday at the earliest so I can't post any times...


----------



## Perff (Dec 20, 2013)

9.41, 8.72, 7.83, (12.16), 7.79, 9.03, 7.91, (7.58), 7.71, 9.27, 8.91, 10.47 = *8.71*

Good average for me, but still a few misses. 

Se there are a lot of good people joining, so I guess my time in top 3 are over..


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 28, 2013)

6.93, 8.11, 7.05, 7.02, (8.15), 6.59, 7.30, 7.08, (6.53), 6.90, 6.86, 6.75 = *7.06*
Don't even know why that was so fast 
(currently on a 7.46 Ao150, hopefully will get a new Ao1000 PB before holidays end )


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 29, 2013)

7.54, (9.84), 7.77, 8.50, 8.77, 6.94, 7.91, 8.56, 8.03, 8.21, (6.80), 7.04 = *7.93*

Ugh.. dont know what happened to my clock , it feels horrible and im kind of out of practice  , should practice again...


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 29, 2013)

(6.46), 8.34, 7.28, 7.77, 7.43, 8.37, (9.66), 6.90, 8.77, 6.95, 7.84, 8.00 = *7.77*

Bleh, not much clock practice lately.


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2013)

12.73, 9.81, 9.66, 9.42, 9.07, 8.43, 9.17, 8.18, 8.89, 8.70, 9.55, 8.38 = 9.11

Started bad, ended good. Decent average.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 4, 2014)

Gah, I've really fallen out of habit with this. Sorry, everyone. I will try and set reminders and generally do a better job from now on. 

*--- Round 18 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.06
*Ronxu* 7.77
*zzdanielzz29* 7.93
*Iggy* 8.17
*Perff* 8.71
*Username* 9.11

*--- Round 19 ---*
_Active until *14th* January 2013._ (i will run this round for one and a half weeks to keep results days to Tuesday)



Spoiler: scrambles




(2, 4) / (-4, 4) / (5, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (1) / (-2) / (-4) / UUdU
(6, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, 6) / (-1, 5) / (5) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / dddU
(6, -2) / (5, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 1) / (0) / (3) / (4) / (2) / (2) / (1) / UUUd
(-5, -1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -3) / (-1, 1) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / (-2) / (1) / (-1) / UUUU
(2, 3) / (3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-2, 1) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (-4) / (-2) / dUdd
(0, -5) / (-2, -4) / (-3, -2) / (6, -5) / (6) / (-2) / (-5) / (5) / (5) / (4) / UUUd
(5, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-1) / (-4) / (0) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / UddU
(0, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 1) / (-4, 4) / (0) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / (2) / (6) / UUdd
(2, 3) / (-4, 2) / (1, 2) / (0, 6) / (-4) / (-5) / (-3) / (6) / (-4) / (5) / dddd
(-4, 6) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (3) / (6) / (-5) / (-4) / (-1) / (-1) / dUUd
(5, 4) / (-5, 4) / (5, -1) / (3, 2) / (-1) / (-1) / (-5) / (-4) / (5) / (4) / ddUU
(5, 4) / (1, 6) / (1, 5) / (-2, -4) / (0) / (6) / (0) / (5) / (-1) / (-1) / UdUd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 5, 2014)

7.94, 7.98, 7.38, 6.82, 6.90, 6.56, 7.47, (6.27), 7.49, 6.95, (8.73), 8.48 = *7.40*

wol last 2 solves...


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

9.76, 8.97, 10.27, 8.10, 9.28, (18.37), (8.00), 9.00, 9.08, 8.94, 8.90, 9.76 = 9.21

meh


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 6, 2014)

7.55, 7.75, 7.80, 8.60, 7.48, 7.99, 8.06, (6.75), 8.40, 6.93, (8.70), 8.36 = *7.89*


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2014)

6.88, 9.30, (DNF(9.11)), 7.50, 8.16, 6.94, 6.75, (6.68), 7.71, 9.16, 7.22, 6.78 = *7.64*
Fail...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 14, 2014)

8.27, 9.88, 11.14, 9.27, 9.64, 9.24, 8.85, (6.72), 7.22, 8.53, 8.75, (19.78) = 9.08

Terrible..


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2014)

Conor, you've gotten fast  Nottingham should be intense 

*--- Round 19 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.40
*ryanj92* 7.64
*DuffyEdge* 7.89
*Iggy* 9.08
*Username* 9.21

*--- Round 20 ---*
_Active until *21st* January 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(2, -4) / (-1, -3) / (6, 2) / (6, -3) / (4) / (1) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (2) / dUUd
(3, 2) / (5, 5) / (1, -1) / (2, -1) / (3) / (5) / (-3) / (4) / (6) / (3) / UddU
(-1, -3) / (0, 5) / (-5, 6) / (-4, -5) / (4) / (-5) / (-2) / (2) / (3) / (6) / UUdd
(6, 6) / (-5, 2) / (1, 2) / (4, 0) / (-4) / (-2) / (5) / (-5) / (4) / (-2) / UUUU
(1, 5) / (0, -3) / (2, 6) / (-3, 5) / (4) / (6) / (6) / (-2) / (1) / (-4) / UUUU
(6, -4) / (2, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-1, -3) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (-5) / (-4) / (-1) / UUUd
(-4, 2) / (2, 4) / (-5, 3) / (6, -1) / (6) / (3) / (-4) / (-4) / (2) / (1) / dUdd
(4, 6) / (-5, 3) / (4, 4) / (-1, 6) / (0) / (5) / (-3) / (2) / (-4) / (2) / UdUU
(-5, 6) / (4, 6) / (-1, -1) / (2, 3) / (0) / (5) / (3) / (6) / (-1) / (5) / dddd
(-3, -2) / (0, 0) / (3, 5) / (1, -5) / (-5) / (-1) / (3) / (2) / (-1) / (0) / dUdd
(-4, 1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -5) / (4) / (5) / (-1) / (0) / (-1) / (6) / UUUd
(1, -4) / (3, -2) / (2, -3) / (-5, 5) / (4) / (-4) / (-5) / (3) / (6) / (-2) / UUUU



Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 14, 2014)

7.20, 8.06, 7.80, 6.66, 7.23, 7.67, 6.94, 8.01, 7.04, (6.23), (9.49), 8.85 = *7.55*

Eww, counting 8.85.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Conor, you've gotten fast  Nottingham should be intense


Well those were some good times for me, I still average low 8 
But you're right, Nottingham should be really good for Clock. A WR, an AfR, and maybe an ER?? 
_8.41, 7.76, 7.29, 8.28, 7.91, (9.65), 9.36, 8.14, 8.56, (5.95), 7.44, 8.25 =_ *8.14*
The 5.95 should've been a PB. I locked up


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 16, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Well those were some good times for me, I still average low 8
> But you're right, Nottingham should be really good for Clock. A WR, an AfR, and maybe an ER??
> _8.41, 7.76, 7.29, 8.28, 7.91, (9.65), 9.36, 8.14, 8.56, (5.95), 7.44, 8.25 =_ *8.14*
> The 5.95 should've been a PB. I locked up



We can dream... And also practise, I'm not gonna get an ER with the times I'm putting out at the moment 

7.25, 7.08, 7.18, 8.21, 7.50, 7.68, 8.06, (7.05), 7.58, (8.46), 7.66, 8.15 = *7.64*

Decent start, fail ending. 
(I suck at singles at the moment...)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> We can dream... And also practise, I'm not gonna get an ER with the times I'm putting out at the moment


Ok NR average then, don't let me down


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2014)

*--- Round 20 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.55
*ryanj92* 7.64
*DuffyEdge* 8.14

*--- Round 21 ---*
_Active until *11th* February 2013._ (time extended bc no competitors, lol)



Spoiler: scrambles




(-2, -2) / (5, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, -1) / (-5) / (-3) / (-3) / (4) / (6) / (6) / dddU
(6, 4) / (3, 4) / (1, 3) / (-5, -2) / (4) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (5) / (1) / dUdd
(4, -4) / (5, -3) / (3, -5) / (1, -2) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / (-1) / (2) / (3) / ddUU
(-3, -5) / (-4, 2) / (2, -2) / (-2, 3) / (-1) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (6) / (1) / ddUU
(3, 1) / (6, -2) / (2, 3) / (-2, -3) / (3) / (3) / (-3) / (5) / (-5) / (3) / dddU
(-4, 5) / (1, -1) / (0, -5) / (-5, 2) / (-4) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (3) / (1) / UddU
(0, 5) / (2, 1) / (-5, 6) / (2, 5) / (2) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / (-5) / (0) / UdUU
(1, -3) / (2, 4) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-2) / (-3) / dddU
(6, -1) / (-5, 1) / (4, 5) / (-4, -2) / (-2) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / UUUd
(6, 6) / (-2, -5) / (-5, -5) / (4, 6) / (5) / (0) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (-3) / UddU
(6, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 6) / (-3) / (-1) / (-3) / (-3) / (0) / (-5) / UdUd
(0, -2) / (-2, 2) / (4, -5) / (4, -5) / (-5) / (1) / (-2) / (-4) / (-5) / (2) / UUUU



Good luck to all!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad to see everyone is as enamored with clock at the moment as I've been... Gonna start practising properly for Nottingham now, did this average at the end of an Ao50 (7.69, ew ).

(5.83), 7.96, 8.13, 7.81, 8.34, 6.94, 7.22, 7.30, 7.69, 7.63, (DNF(8.41)), 6.33 = *7.54*


----------



## Perff (Feb 6, 2014)

8.78, 10.19, (8.01), 10.75, 10.38, 9.02, 9.95, 9.94, (DNF(13.56)), 9.65, 10.24, 9.11 = *9.80*

A few good solves, but made a mistake in way to many solves. Droped it in the DNF. 
This will be the first step to a good NR at Danish Open in two months!


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 6, 2014)

6.77, 8.40, 7.58, 7.84, 7.97, 6.30, 7.18, 6.85, (8.92), 7.35, 8.84, (5.99) = *7.51*

Pretty good, sub-8 at next comp should be a piece of cake.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 8, 2014)

(5.92), 7.69, 7.89, 7.24, 7.61, 6.93, 7.77, 7.90, 7.23, (8.98), 7.76, 6.96 = *7.50*
Good average
It's weird, my Clock suddenly seems to turn really well


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 11, 2014)

*--- Round 21 Results ---*

*DuffyEdge* 7.50
*Ronxu* 7.51
*ryanj92* 7.54
*Perff* 9.80

*--- Round 22 ---*
_Active until *18th* February 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




(-2, -5) / (6, -1) / (3, -4) / (5, -1) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (5) / (6) / (4) / UUUd
(6, 4) / (3, 3) / (-4, -5) / (5, 6) / (4) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (-5) / (-3) / dddd
(-1, 6) / (1, 5) / (-4, -1) / (2, 0) / (0) / (-1) / (5) / (5) / (2) / (2) / UUdU
(1, 6) / (-5, -5) / (-2, 3) / (1, -1) / (1) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / (-5) / (5) / UdUU
(6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 4) / (-4) / (3) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (3) / dUUU
(1, -4) / (-1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 3) / (2) / (0) / (5) / (-4) / (-1) / (3) / UdUU
(6, 6) / (5, -5) / (-5, -1) / (2, 6) / (-2) / (-5) / (2) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / dUUU
(3, 1) / (4, -3) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (6) / (-2) / (4) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / dUdd
(-2, -2) / (4, 1) / (-2, 1) / (6, -5) / (3) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / (4) / (1) / UdUd
(-4, -4) / (1, 1) / (3, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0) / (-1) / (-2) / (1) / (5) / (-1) / dUUd
(-3, -5) / (6, -5) / (5, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-3) / (1) / (-4) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / dddd
(4, 6) / (4, -1) / (-5, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / (-1) / (-2) / (-2) / dUdd



Good luck to all!


----------



## Perff (Feb 14, 2014)

8.74, 9.38, 7.59, 9.57, 9.44, 8.25, (11.82), (6.99), 9.25, 8.52, 9.23, 9.83 = *8.98*

Getting better! 
I still make too many misses (I don't turn right, and have to stop up and correct) - most of my 9+ have 1 or more misses.
And a sub 7! Don't get to many of those - yet.  (PB is 6.80 i think)

Know I still have a LONG way to beat you guys, but I'm happy with this avg. 

PS. What type of clocks are you using, and any special mods?
I use a chinese model where I moded the pins so they arn't so loose.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 16, 2014)

(DNF(7.32)), 9.18, 7.39, 7.15, 7.38, 8.08, 8.43, 7.65, 8.08, (6.87), 8.79, 6.94 = *7.91*

At least it's sub-8...



Perff said:


> What type of clocks are you using, and any special mods?



Rubik's brand lubed with CRC silicone spray and broken in a lot.


----------



## Perff (Mar 14, 2014)

Is this thread all dead?


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey, sorry I've been away from this thread for like, forever 
It's been a good while since I did any kind of organised speedsolving... And I keep forgetting about this, haha. Term's just about finished for me so I'll have more time to think about this (and also cube, yay), so I'll start up a new round on Tuesday and hopefully start running this regularly again.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2014)

So here we go again...  I'll run these scrambles until next Tuesday!

*--- Round 22 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.91
*Perff* 8.98

*--- Round 23 ---*
_Active until *15th April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




(5, -3) / (-3, -5) / (4, 3) / (4, -3) / (2) / (2) / (-3) / (0) / (4) / (0) / Uddd
(-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (0, 0) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (1) / UUdU
(-4, -2) / (0, 1) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1) / (-5) / (2) / (3) / (-5) / (6) / UdUU
(0, 4) / (-5, -1) / (6, 5) / (1, -3) / (1) / (2) / (3) / (3) / (1) / (3) / dUdd
(4, -5) / (5, -5) / (-1, 4) / (-3, 4) / (3) / (4) / (-3) / (-3) / (-4) / (6) / dUdU
(2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2) / (4) / (0) / (-5) / (2) / (-2) / dUUd
(3, 6) / (6, -1) / (6, 2) / (6, -2) / (4) / (6) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / (6) / dddU
(5, 5) / (0, 1) / (5, -2) / (-3, -5) / (1) / (-4) / (-3) / (3) / (0) / (-3) / UUdd
(-5, 5) / (5, -5) / (3, 3) / (0, 1) / (2) / (2) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / (1) / dUdU
(5, 5) / (1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -3) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (5) / (1) / UddU
(-1, 4) / (1, -4) / (-1, 5) / (5, 0) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (1) / ddUU 
(-4, 3) / (-3, -4) / (-5, -5) / (1, 4) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (3) / (6) / (-5) / UUdd




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 6, 2014)

7.16, 7.68, 6.79, 6.74, 8.09, (5.92), 7.67, 7.03, 7.68, (10.07), 8.52, 6.89 = *7.43*


----------



## Perff (Apr 9, 2014)

8.96, 9.52, 9.92, (10.63), 8.47, 7.65, 9.86, (6.77), 8.37, 8.96, 9.14, 7.85 = *8.87*

Could easily be 1 sec faster avg if I stoped messing up the solves. 
However there is a long time to Euro to practice.

Who is planning to come?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2014)

It'll come with practise 
I want to go to Euros, but its unlikely that I'll have the money...


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 9, 2014)

Y'all ain't got nothing, I'm there to win!


Spoiler



inb4 DNF


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2014)

7.68, 7.02, 7.11, 7.09, 6.71, (6.30), 7.38, 7.47, 6.97, 7.13, 7.02, (8.40) = *7.16*
aw yiss


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2014)

*--- Round 23 Results ---*

*ryanj92* 7.16
*Ronxu* 7.43
*Perff* 8.87

*--- Round 24 ---*
_Active until *22nd April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 6) / (4, 0) / (3) / (-3) / (-3) / (0) / (6) / (5) / UdUU
(-1, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 3) / (1, -1) / (6) / (0) / (4) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / UdUd
(4, 6) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -2) / (-5, -3) / (5) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / (-2) / (-2) / dddd
(0, -2) / (4, 5) / (-5, 4) / (-2, 5) / (1) / (0) / (-4) / (3) / (6) / (3) / dUdU
(1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-5) / (1) / (2) / (-1) / (-3) / (1) / dddU
(-3, -1) / (4, 3) / (3, -3) / (-4, 6) / (5) / (4) / (3) / (-3) / (2) / (-5) / Uddd
(-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (6, 6) / (5, 2) / (0) / (1) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / (3) / UdUU
(-4, -4) / (-5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (3) / (2) / (0) / (0) / (5) / (2) / UUdd
(-4, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-1, -1) / (-4, 2) / (4) / (2) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / (4) / ddUU
(-5, 3) / (6, -4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (6) / (0) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / (-2) / dUUU
(4, 4) / (2, -4) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (5) / (-4) / (3) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / dUUd
(6, -5) / (-5, 3) / (-3, 6) / (6, 5) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / (-5) / (0) / dddU




Good luck to all!


----------



## Perff (Apr 19, 2014)

(7.18), 7.92, (10.90), 9.47, 7.33, 9.64, 9.58, 9.24, 8.89, 8.04, 9.62, 10.02 = *8.98*

Hmm.. Sub 9 at least.


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 19, 2014)

6.41, (5.78), 7.52, 7.49, 6.62, 6.72, (8.55), 6.68, 7.53, 6.78, 7.45, 7.57 = *7.08*

notbad


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 19, 2014)

6.53, (5.92), (8.97), 7.84, 6.96, 6.87, 8.83, 6.41, 7.86, 7.05, 8.65, 8.94 = *7.59*


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2014)

*--- Round 24 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 7.08
*DuffyEdge* 7.59
*Perff* 8.98

*--- Round 25 ---*
_Active until *29th April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




(6, 3) / (1, 6) / (1, 4) / (5, -5) / (-5) / (-2) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / (-5) / dddU
(-4, -4) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (4) / (-4) / (-4) / (4) / (4) / (2) / dddd
(0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (5, 0) / (5) / (-4) / (-4) / (3) / (2) / (3) / dUdd
(5, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-5, 2) / (-5, 6) / (-4) / (4) / (0) / (0) / (2) / (5) / dddU
(-5, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 6) / (4, -2) / (-1) / (1) / (-3) / (2) / (-2) / (4) / dUUd
(5, 4) / (-5, 4) / (5, 2) / (3, 1) / (5) / (-3) / (4) / (5) / (6) / (1) / Uddd
(3, -3) / (-5, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 4) / (2) / (0) / (-4) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / dUdU
(3, 6) / (-5, -3) / (-4, 6) / (2, -3) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-4) / UddU
(0, -2) / (6, 1) / (-4, -4) / (3, 4) / (3) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / (-4) / (1) / dUUU
(4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (6, -4) / (-5) / (1) / (1) / (-5) / (2) / (-1) / UUdd
(0, -1) / (2, 4) / (1, 2) / (5, 1) / (-5) / (-3) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / (3) / dUUU
(-5, -4) / (-1, 2) / (5, -5) / (-2, 2) / (-5) / (-1) / (4) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / dUUU




Good luck to all!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 30, 2014)

(10.38), 7.58, (6.75), 7.18, 7.06, 9.05, 6.78, 8.66, 7.09, 8.05, 7.83, 7.08 = *7.64*

Slow :/ some really bad starts, just clumsy mistakes. S'what I get for not practising >.<

EDIT: Leaving the scrambles up for another week 

also, on last weeks scrambles:
(5.96), 6.09, 9.53, (DNF(9.27)), 6.46, 9.31, 7.84, 7.09, 7.33, 7.05, 7.52, 8.21 = *7.64* again >.<

solves 1-5 though :/


----------



## Perff (Apr 30, 2014)

7.42, 8.24, 8.23, (8.96), 8.44, 8.69, 7.69, 8.29, 7.40, (6.92), 7.59, 8.33 = *8.03*

Much improvement! 
And havn't actually practiced that much lately, but felt way more calm, and the flow went better than usual!


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 30, 2014)

7.53, 6.66, 6.56, (8.97), 7.54, 7.21, 6.78, 7.85, 8.17, 7.13, (6.28), 6.99 = *7.24*

Stockholm open this weekend with clock as the first event. For some reason I always seem to get super nervous during the first event of a comp, even when it's something I don't even care about. Won't be filming any solves there, we'll see what I can do...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 30, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Stockholm open this weekend with clock as the first event. For some reason I always seem to get super nervous during the first event of a comp, even when it's something I don't even care about. Won't be filming any solves there, we'll see what I can do...


Best of luck! I'll be checking cubecomps 
How likely do you think sub 7 is for you?


----------



## Ronxu (May 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Best of luck! I'll be checking cubecomps
> How likely do you think sub 7 is for you?



Thanks!
I don't think I'll even be able to set a comp PB, my main goal is to improve my 3x3 times.
I have an another comp 2 weeks after this one. I made the schedule for that one so clock is placed early in the afternoon when I'm at my best. Sub-7 is possible if the scrambles are nice and manage to calm myself down before each solve.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

Sorry guys - I'll set up a new round for this either next Tuesday or the Tuesday after, once the bulk of my exams are over.
Then it's practise time for Nottingham


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2014)

8.22, 7.63, 9.45, 9.26, 10.24, (7.44), 10.59, 9.58, 9.84, 9.40, 8.23, (11.32) = 9.24

lol fail


----------



## qaz (May 29, 2014)

8.89, 8.86, 7.69, 12.78, (7.23), 9.01, 8.25, 8.81, 9.96, 8.79, 9.84, (DNF) = 9.29

not terrible except for counting 12


----------

